# Neshaminy High School Tommorow 8/6/2011



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone riding or want to ride there sometime tomorrow? I'd like someone to show me around...or at least someone to get lost with. I have to be home by 5 to please the wife but, anytime is good for me.


----------



## Markus_037 (Apr 13, 2011)

where is that by?


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

neshaminy high school, old lincoln highway, langhorne, pa - Google Maps

Philly area.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

did you end up going? Was curious about that place.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't. it would be cool to get a couple of people together from here to hit it up in the next couple of weeks. any takers?

I've heard great things about it, too.


----------



## Markus_037 (Apr 13, 2011)

kinda far for me


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

*Nesh...*

I have some free time this week.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

anyone game for Saturday morning?


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I was there once; loved it. I can't do Saturday morning, but let me know the next time you're thinking about going; I'm always looking for someone to ride with.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

and vice-versa.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Somebody told me there's a pump track somewhere in the woods there...any truth to it?


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/pennsylvania/613823d1305208086-neshaminy-high-school-idlewood-trail-during-day-neshaminy2010.jpg

According to this map there is one.
How does Nesh compare to High Rocks? I'm trying to convince a friend who is die hard High Rocks that there are more trails to life... He doesn't like allot of big climbs {I know doesn't make sense for a High Rocks lover}


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, that link has a marking for a pump track.


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

Neshaminy is just as technical as high rocks, but without a lot of the climbing, there are maybe only 2 or 3 big climbs in the park overall. 

I live less than a mile away from that park, and frequent it quite a lot and would be game for a ride there sometime next week. I'd go tomorrow, but I'm looking for a bit of a longer ride...


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

9:45am tomorrow morning.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

fell_brook said:


> 9:45am tomorrow morning.


Did you go? How was the ride? It's a beautiful day and I'm stuck at work wanting to ride before all the rain moves in...


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

It was great! It was just me and OldManBike. Both of us have never been there before so, we did allot of circles and "have we been down this trail before?" conversations. I will definitively be going back again. Well worth the 90 minute drive both ways. And I made a new friend.
Here's what we did today.
Nesh - Google Maps


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet. I might actually get there next Saturday, but in the meantime will probably get a ride in at Marsh Creek along with some mileage on the road.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

guys neshaminy classic - YouTube

Looks neat. Might check it out sometime.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Neshaminy MTB through the Mexican Bowtie - YouTube
Here's another video I picked off youtube


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

I might have to give the bowtie another try now that I can actually stop, thanks to my new pads!


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

yes, functional and well working brakes are essential!


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey all! 

I am 15min away, and I am usually there between 5-8PM on weekdays. I do about 1.5hrs riding until I'm soaked and then head home. I am totally in love with this course, I can't stay off of it. I hope to do this as many times during the week as I can. On the weekends I am not around to do it. I ride fair hill/Newark area stuff on the weekends.

My Rockhopper Comp will be here next Tuesday. The wal-mart bike is trash that I was using as a holdover  :nono:. Idlewood killed that thing QUICK.:thumbsup:

I drive a silver SVT focus and a Black SVT focus. The bike will be red. If you see me say hello! I am getting aquainted with Idlewood quite well.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I just did Neshaminy this evening; had a great ride, even with the lightning & thunder on top of us. It was only my 2nd time riding there, but I too am in love with the course. HaveBlue83, it's hard for me to get there on the fly, as I live about an hour away, but if I could touch base with you ahead of time I'd love to join you once in a while.


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

My cell is 318-787-8017. just text me anytime u are planning on going out there. simplest way of doing it. My name is Brinton / Brit. that or just post up here and I will check it. 

I am def trying to make a habit of riding this. I usually like going alone and zone out, but I can tag along. safety in numbers after all. As soon as Tuesday comes and I get my bike I will bed in the brakes and then I'm off riding till I collapse


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

TheAntiSpoke said:


> I just did Neshaminy this evening; had a great ride, even with the lightning & thunder on top of us. It was only my 2nd time riding there, but I too am in love with the course. HaveBlue83, it's hard for me to get there on the fly, as I live about an hour away, but if I could touch base with you ahead of time I'd love to join you once in a while.


I imagined that you had a pretty muddy ride? That place usually needs a day or two to dry out after a good series of storms, especially the lower sections.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

nHurD said:


> I imagined that you had a pretty muddy ride? That place usually needs a day or two to dry out after a good series of storms, especially the lower sections.


There were some soft turns and a couple areas of thicker mud, but overall the course was pretty intact; better than what one might expect.


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

HaveBlue83 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am 15min away, and I am usually there between 5-8PM on weekdays. I do about 1.5hrs riding until I'm soaked and then head home. I am totally in love with this course, I can't stay off of it. I hope to do this as many times during the week as I can. On the weekends I am not around to do it. I ride fair hill/Newark area stuff on the weekends.
> 
> ...


I ride there pretty often..I'll keep an eye out for ya! I've got a red Stumpjumper 29er and wear a green and black kit.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Going tomorrow. Should be there around 10 feel free to join us.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't find the pump track; is that not there anymore?


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a pump track section maybe about a half mile from the start/finish, IIRC..


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about riding at Neshaminy tomorrow around 6PM


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm also thinking about going tomorrow; I'll probably arrive around 6. I'll be in the silver Malibu with my 29er.


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm still awaiting my rockhopper  

if it shows up tomorrow I prolly won't have time to get there before dark. I'm fiending BAD!!


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

HaveBlue83 said:


> I'm still awaiting my rockhopper
> 
> if it shows up tomorrow I prolly won't have time to get there before dark. I'm fiending BAD!!


I'm sorry to hear about that! Where are you getting your bike from?


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

main line cycles. 

nice guys, but I put $428 down on it last Wed...its 2 days to ship, assembly is ame day usually.....still no call its even there yet.


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

Was a great time! saw lots of cars and bikes there! hardtail was SOO much better riding, even for a holdover bike! I shoulda kept the good parts off the other FS bike and swapped em over. woulda had a decent backup setup for the future......hindsight, oh well. :nono:


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

I was there tonight, but had to bail early: my friend had a mechanical. I saw a lot of guys hanging out at the back parking lot when I left..I was a bit jealous!


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

went back for some more tonight. not too bad, just a lil mushy in some corners. took it slow. LOTS of deer out there walkin around, totally unfazed by me!

found the section over by the old quarry as well. some good root riding there.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

If we get the winds and rain that they're predicting, we're going to have a lot more than mushy turns. I'm guessing a lot of dirt will be washed away and probably more trees crossing the trails.


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah, next week will need a cleanup crew. hatchet, shovels, machete and chainsaw most likely.......

I'm willing to go over and do work on the trails no prob.


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

rode for 30 min this morning. trails are leaf-covered, lots of sticks and trees are down. someone wih a chainsaw already got some big stuff cut and it looks as tho the x-country runners beat down te paths well. the tree that is on the top trail that u duck under is twice as low now, dismount needed. some paths are def blocked off and need a chainsaw to clear.

surprizingly not so muddy, no washout that I saw. debris kept the dirt in place.

Prolly will go back and do some trail clearing, what I can if its allowed.


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

_That's what my local trail looked like today_. But there is no trail advocacy group here in Lancaster, Pa. Also the best riding trails are not the one's that get foot traffic (hikers) so the trees that fell will never be removed from those spots. The rangers say they will, but its been 2 years since I started riding here and a few places never had these trees removed.
So at my local trail the best parts are unridealbe. _And the best trail eroded this summer so it will not be re-open at all._ Sucks!!


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

one guy was in there with a chainsaw doing work on the right half. I was in there for awhile with a machete and a saw, got a decent amount cleared out. there are still a TON is lil branches and things to fin their way into your spokes. 

I'll be there most every nite, hope to see some people out there!


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

Haven't been to Neshaminy lately or heard much about it. I'm thinking about going tomorrow; anyone know how the conditions are?


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

i was there the past 2 days. its cleared out, and dry. was there for 2 hrs and theres only one tree left to be cut, but it's easily walked over. looks about like before the storm now.

game one!


----------



## munchman (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally rode here yesterday and I am not sure why I waited so long. Overall the boarding school place is fun and has a bit of elevation change and some good easy tech stuff. I found one downhill section that was much fun and I rode it 3 or 4 times. Another downhill has some cool swooping switchback things.


----------

